# NTL Digital - Will 'Unofficial' Points work?



## glowinthedar (25 Aug 2009)

I am thinking of getting NTL digital, I am already an analogue customer.

I have 1 point that was installed by NTL and 2 other points in the house that were installed by a friend   so not official points and I do not pay for them.

My question is if I get NTL digital will the other points still work?


----------



## Cat101 (25 Aug 2009)

Do the other points run from the original point?


----------



## Madangan (25 Aug 2009)

glowinthedar said:


> I am thinking of getting NTL digital, I am already an analogue customer.
> 
> I have 1 point that was installed by NTL and 2 other points in the house that were installed by a friend  so not official points and I do not pay for them.
> 
> My question is if I get NTL digital will the other points still work?


 
In my case no !! Not sure if its as easy to redo the ports once Ntl have left as maybe the digital system is more complicated. So ask your friend as they may know....if they can do what they did before then maybe hide all evidence..i.e disconnect unofficial ports,get digital and then get your friend back!


----------



## glowinthedar (25 Aug 2009)

How can you tell if they run from the official point?


----------



## Cat101 (25 Aug 2009)

glowinthedar said:


> How can you tell if they run from the official point?


Ask your friend..

Is the point you already have fitted in digital?
Switching to digital will require a 'digital point' to be fitted.


----------



## Frank (25 Aug 2009)

The digital signal comes in on the same wire, your mate has split the sire to run it to a few points around the house.

No different than when a house is wired from the start with several points.

the digital signal needs to be decoded by a set top box. 

You could potentially have several boxes one for each telly this will work fine.

If you decide to get digital in the sitting room only the analogue channels will still work arouund the house.

Upgrading to digital means just getting a box from ntl.

The digital signal is already on the cable this is why the dodgy boxes were so popular till ntl fixed there encoding this year.


----------

